# Rocky bad, Chagrin good



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Took Brad out this morning, started out at rock and started at a good hole, flow was perfect, color was sweet, hit every hole from the third ford down to the marina and besides my one i caught on minnows, out of a good 40 fisherman, only seen one other fish caught, bad morning to start, so we packed up and went to dan's park on the chagrin. flow was good with a slite hint of stain. Brad was running tandom minnows using the pinners and i was throwing the bigger ones. Had 9' leaders dragging two 0/3 shots on the bottom with bait 2 feet behind shots and Brad set them on fire.... caught all fish in fast flow 3/4 to the tail out and a few in the turn outs. Out of all the fish caught, only one was female. Seen two others caught in fast flow, with both of us losing about 6. Had a good day cing that most of the other streams aint doing so well, it was a good move.... See ya in a couple of weeks Brad.
Hers a couple of pics...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job guys. Those are some nice fish.
Wow, 9' leaders.

On a personal note, I see you got some new shades Bob, how's Dee like them?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yea 9' leaders, didnt hit nothing up so wanted to make sure we were on bottom with the fast flow so we had 2 0/3 shots on plus the one under the float. The shades work good. Thanks Jim


----------



## BIgbassin07 (Jul 12, 2007)

Always in good hand with bob at the helm...cant wait for the next trip lol...hope its as good...and we get some females


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lmao:d:d:d


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day. I like the first photo with your camera sitting on the concrete behind you. That's what I call a fisherman.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job guys.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish guys!!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice fish guys. I havent been able to make it up due to work so I am really looking forward to fishin with ya Saturday Bob. I will PM you later for details.


----------



## Steeeel (Nov 23, 2009)

Steelhead Bob,

Were you and your buddy the guys fishing across from 4 other guys on the Rocky torwards the mouth?


----------



## BIgbassin07 (Jul 12, 2007)

steeel, yea im pretty sure that was us..we didnt stay long though


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good job! Those are some nice fish. Way to figure them out. What the heck were you doing at the Rock anyways? The Rock sucks!


----------



## Steeeel (Nov 23, 2009)

BIgbassin07 said:


> steeel, yea im pretty sure that was us..we didnt stay long though


I thought that was you guys. Not sure why you thoght you needed to fish directly accross from where 4 other guys were already fishing, there is plenty of water to fish with out having to do that.


----------



## Steeeel (Nov 23, 2009)

BIgbassin07 said:


> steeel, yea im pretty sure that was us..we didnt stay long though


Here is a good article on fishing etiquette that you and steelhead bob could benefit from, and help ensure everyones expierience on the river is a better one.

http://www.wild-about-fishing.com/features/features_006_free_river.htm


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Why even start this steeel?


----------



## BIgbassin07 (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for your input. i completely understand the 14 people in the hole, but we were the problem...but on the other hand, thanks for the toilet reading


----------



## Steeeel (Nov 23, 2009)

My intention was not to get into an internet pi$$ing match. All I am trying to convey is that if we all use some common courtesy torwards our fellow fisherman and follow simple ettiquete guidelines everyone would have a better expierience. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Steeeel said:


> I thought that was you guys. Not sure why you thoght you needed to fish directly accross from where 4 other guys were already fishing, there is plenty of water to fish with out having to do that.


Because it was a 30-40 foot wide part of the river with a 200yard stretch of flow. I think fishing on the other side "of the four guys" didnt hurt much cing we where there for 2 hours and seen one fish caught out of 20 sum people fishing the first ripple by the mouth. Where you one of the guys across from us syaing, man,,,,, we should of went to the Chagrin.?.?.? If you dont like the fact of people fishing across from you or n e one else that you see, try fishing the ash or conny, you'll have a heart attack then!!!! And again, thanks for your concern!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Steeeel said:


> My intention was not to get into an internet pi$$ing match. All I am trying to convey is that if we all use some common courtesy torwards our fellow fisherman and follow simple ettiquete guidelines everyone would have a better expierience. Take it for what it is worth.


THEN P.M. ME THE NEXT TIME INSTEAD OF ASKING THIS WAY AND TURNING MY THREAD into a pi**ing match..... I maybe would of taken your advise alittle better the next time and stay clear of you and your friends!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lets not get anything going in this forum. The Erie forum is having issues now and making us look good again


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steeeel said:


> here is a good article on fishing etiquette that you and steelhead bob could benefit from, and help ensure everyones expierience on the river is a better one.
> 
> http://www.wild-about-fishing.com/features/features_006_free_river.htm


in those rules you just posted it says "Never cast across a stream toward another anglers feet. This has got to be my number one pet peeve. Do not lay your fly or lure at my feet or drift it through the water I am currently fishing. A *general rule of thumb is to fish the water on your side of the river. *Do not cast across the whole river to fish water that another angler is fishing. *On most rivers a couple of anglers can comfortably fish the same run or pool*." thats what it sounds like steelhead bob was doing? just fishing his side of the river, at least thats how you explained it?? it says a couple of anglers can comfortably fish the same run or pool also? basically bob seems to have followed your rules? its no biggie tho man, just thought I'd point that out!! we all know getting skunked can be very upsetting just please promise us your not gonna start throwing rocks in the holes or at steelhead bob next outing! hahahahaha!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> in those rules you just posted it says "Never cast across a stream toward another anglers feet. This has got to be my number one pet peeve. Do not lay your fly or lure at my feet or drift it through the water I am currently fishing. A *general rule of thumb is to fish the water on your side of the river. *Do not cast across the whole river to fish water that another angler is fishing. *On most rivers a couple of anglers can comfortably fish the same run or pool*." thats what it sounds like steelhead bob was doing? just fishing his side of the river, at least thats how you explained it?? it says a couple of anglers can comfortably fish the same run or pool also? basically bob seems to have followed your rules? its no biggie tho man, just thought I'd point that out!! we all know getting skunked can be very upsetting just please promise us your not gonna start throwing rocks in the holes or at steelhead bob next outing! hahahahaha!!!


Lmao...... When you going to show me around on the V Matt?????


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like fishing is as bad as the real world,,,, common courtesy is a factor in life and should be taken into consideration by everyone butttttt... not done too often by anyone anywhere,,,ie,, driving,cutting in lines,and the list goes on and on,,,maybe one day the world will wake up but untill then I will do my best to convey courtesy to all around me and hopefully some of it will wear off on those who don't,,, Good Fishing to all...


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't think Bob did anything wrong.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I was not trying to say any wrong was committed,,, I dont think he has that kind of personality,,,I am sure that he is a great person and has offered me some very good advice,,which I truly appreciate, I was merely stating that lots of people on the river fishing scene has no respect for others,,,


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Golden1 said:


> I was not trying to say any wrong was committed,,, I dont think he has that kind of personality,,,I am sure that he is a great person and has offered me some very good advice,,which I truly appreciate, I was merely stating that lots of people on the river fishing scene has no respect for others,,,


Thanks for your comment..... Its ruff fishing in the rivers now just because there is 7 more people steel fishing per one last year. So holes, runs and shoots are going to get packed, majorly on the Rocky.... Just for the record, I would not of fished it if there was not room on the other side to where it would infect the other guys, there was plenty of room and we did not cross onto there side of the run and told Brad to make sure he waits to let them throw first because they had first dibs on the run. I may be a selfish as* sometimes,,,but im not a hole stealer.!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> I don't think Bob did anything wrong.


Where ya been Jeff ????


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Lmao...... When you going to show me around on the V Matt?????


anytime you want steelie bob! keep me posted!


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Go fish NY or PA and then see how you feel about sharing a hole or run with others here in OH. At least here you can always move upstream.


----------

